# 'Unintended' statin side-effect risks uncovered



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Not a user of the drug myself but I know that quite a few of you are on MHF, and I have just seen this...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8695102.stm

steve


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I was put on statins about a year ago - GP said my score of 5 was too high. Got realy bad leg pains so stopped. 6 months later another blood test was taken and GP says 'absolutely fine levels'. GP has government targets to meet to get all over 50 to go on them and of course the drugs companies push hard.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> GP has government targets to meet to get all over 50 to go on them and of course the drugs companies push hard.


and, some of us are alive today thanks to Statins - I was put on them 19 years ago when my cholestrol was 14.9.

You pays your NI and takes your choice - follow best medical advise or newspaper type scaremongering.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

My husband, Brian, was put on statins when his cholesterol was 6.2. Yes they brought that down to 3.6 in 6 weeks but he felt so ill and the Dr. said stop taking them. Problem is the questionaire which gives the % risk doesn't take some things into question.

Q. Has anyone in your family had a heart attack?
We were told his dad had one at 55 so that was a Yes. Didn't ask what age dad died (89) and whether a heart attack - just old age.

Brian is at present being diagnosed by a Rheumatologist for possibly rheumatoid arthritis or PMR an after reading the article makes me think was it the statins which triggered this.

Cholesterol now at 4.2 by diet. Porridge for breakfast, less cheese and no prawns the only real change. He does have a problem of keeping his weight up above 10st.!!

Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This subject has been discussed exhaustively on MHF;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-585862.html#585862

has 154 replies, perhaps if the researchers had joined MHF they could have come to these conclusions without spending what is probably a large sum of (our) money to find these things out! :lol:

I think most people have come to the conclusion that, like all medication, there are pluses and minuses and it is up to the individual concerned (with advice from GP's and other experts as available) to make an informed choice.

My choice? I take them and have done for about 5 years, the effect on my cholesterol is pronounced and I am "happy" with the possible risks of taking them - but that is MY choice based on considerable discussion with experts. 

My only other thought is, please, when statins are discussed the threads tend to degenerate into individual criticisms - none of us need that!

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Penquin said:


> This subject has been discussed exhaustively on MHF;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-585862.html#585862
> 
> ...


You may well know the risks but, there maybe others on here who do not and only have the literature stuffed into the packet to go on, and whoever reads that ?

steve


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

I didn't know about these side effects until my sister told me. 

She is 70 and has been suffering badly with pains in her legs, some days she couldn't walk, was diagnosed with RA, had x rays, blood tests, was told she might need a knee replacment, had physio, then about 2 weeks ago the physio asked her what drugs she was taking, when the physio found out she was taking statins, she discussed it with the GP and he told her to stop taking the statins, result no more pains in her legs and she can walk normally again.

Jacqui


----------

